# Canon Rebates



## imansf (May 17, 2012)

Is their a reason why Canon has a rebate for the 50mm 1.2l? Does this mean a new lens is coming out?


----------



## Random Orbits (May 17, 2012)

The rebates does not mean that a new lens is coming out. The current rebate covers dozens of items (bodies, lenses and flashes), not just the 50L. Canon changes the prices of the items multiple times a year using rebates of various sizes.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 17, 2012)

Did you notice there's a rebate on the EF 8-15mm f/4L Fisheye? It was released last year. Do you think they're about to replace it?!?


----------



## Marsu42 (May 20, 2012)

Random Orbits said:


> Canon changes the prices of the items multiple times a year using rebates of various sizes.



I always wanted to ask this - when Canon did their latest rebates in Germany - including €100 for the 70-300L I bought at full price, doh - the end user prices for the 70-300L went up more than €50, cutting the effective rebate in half. It's the same for other rebated gear, like the 430ex2 is now 230€ with a 30€ rebate instead of 200€ before 

Is it so that when doing rebates Canon raises prices at the same time, or is it the stores taking advantage of the rebate and "stealing" half of it by raising their price?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 20, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Is it so that when doing rebates Canon raises prices at the same time, or is it the stores taking advantage of the rebate and "stealing" half of it by raising their price?



A couple of years ago, Canon started requiring a 'minimum advertised price' by their authorized dealers during rebates. Effectively, it reduces the value of the rebate, in some cases quite a bit. 

Some retailers (Adorama and Amazon, for example) seem to take a day or so to raise the prices, so if you order in the first few hours the rebate is available, you get the rebate applied to the lower street price.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 20, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> A couple of years ago, Canon started requiring a 'minimum advertised price' by their authorized dealers during rebates. Effectively, it reduces the value of the rebate, in some cases quite a bit.



Thanks, in this case it's even worse since I thought since it's systematic. This should really be observed, because frequently on forums people say "get gear xyz now since Canon has a rebate" - so Canon's marketing is working...


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 20, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of years ago, Canon started requiring a 'minimum advertised price' by their authorized dealers during rebates. Effectively, it reduces the value of the rebate, in some cases quite a bit.
> ...



Well, you're still getting savings with the rebate, compared to the regular street price - just not the full rebate's worth. A $150 rebate may mean only $50 in real savings, but it's still cheaper.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 20, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Well, you're still getting savings with the rebate



Maybe so, but in the case of smaller rebates often below the point of influencing a decision and/vs. waiting how much a price drops anyway - and I guess that's what happens just after the rebate is over.


----------



## RC (May 20, 2012)

Furthermore the brand new (still warm from the factory) 600EX-RT is rebated $30.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 20, 2012)

RC said:


> Furthermore the brand new (still warm from the factory) 600EX-RT is rebated $30.



They seem to be more lenient in the US - in Germany, only the old speedlites have smallish a rebate on them... overall Canon USA seems to be quite different to Canon Europe (cps program, rebates), maybe due to the larger market or more competition.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 26, 2012)

imansf said:


> Is their a reason why Canon has a rebate for the 50mm 1.2l? Does this mean a new lens is coming out?



NO


----------

